# May5 fishing report



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I went out for 3 hours. only one bite under the bridge, I was broke off by a nice sized northern. 10lb floro had no chance against him. Don't want to use steel leader cause I want to still be able to catch some walleye.

Any ways here goes the report.

I went to the dam first, 1 chaser northern but no hookset. Kinda quiet
2nd was the shallow bridge next to the west side boat ramp, No fish in the area, had my polarized sun glasses on and the water is warm enough yet.
3rd I went to the bridge past grano st rd 16. I fished it hard with one fish breaking my line. Tons of minnows under the bridge. Seagulls everywhere. Kinda suprized that is was slow. 
well thats the report
Hope it helps some peeps


----------

